# AmadeusMozart--My new website!



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey everyone visit my site AmadeusMozart you can find it at...

http://thauge0991.googlepages.com/home

....visit the contact information page and comment comment comment!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all....I want your feedback

MissMaestro


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice 'Twill be great once finished. I wonder if they even show the play anymore.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

looks nice, are you going to create one for Beethoven as well?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Good stuff! Am definitely a Mozart fan!


----------



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

i will make a beethoven one if anyone is intersted!!! just lemme kno 
email me
[email protected]


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome site! It will be even better once all of it is done!


I, personally would be interested in a Beethoven website. I'm currently reading a Beethoven biography, and find it immensely interesting.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven said:


> Awesome site! It will be even better once all of it is done!
> 
> I, personally would be interested in a Beethoven website. I'm currently reading a Beethoven biography, and find it immensely interesting.


Can I ask what beethoven Bio is that? I tried to read one a few months ago but it was so long winded I couldnt finish it.

and missmaestro, yes a Beethoven one would be good too. Excelllent work!


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven (Mar 27, 2008)

It's called "Beethoven: The Universal Composer"

http://www.booksamillion.com/ncom/books?id=4066254217242&isbn=0060759747

If you can get a copy, I recommend reading it. It's very interesting, to me.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven said:


> It's called "Beethoven: The Universal Composer"
> 
> http://www.booksamillion.com/ncom/books?id=4066254217242&isbn=0060759747
> 
> If you can get a copy, I recommend reading it. It's very interesting, to me.


Hmm, i wonder if anyone on Bookmooch.com has a copy to give away...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven said:


> I, personally would be interested in a Beethoven website.


I'll give you two. 

http://www.all-about-beethoven.com/
Not exhaustive by any means, but useful nonetheless.

http://www.madaboutbeethoven.com/


----------



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

if anyone is interested in a beethoven site.....or another composer.....email me your ideas and i will beging outting some together....its usually takes me a few days but i would be happy to do so!

[email protected]


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Why not another Bach website. Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart are my three
leading men! There's a guy at my church who's a dead ringer for Beethoven.
He looks like Beethoven with a new hairstyle! I look in the morror and go
Eeek I have Beethoven's wild hair. Bach wore one of those wigs and Mozart
wore his hair natural while he was still a natural blonde.
judy tooley


----------



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

actually Mozart wore wigs to all his concerts, operas, performances, meetings...etc. the only time he wore his hair natural was in the comfort of his home. Although his hair was naturally blonde... Grey, white, or powder pink was the style of the time(and mozart thought highly of staying in style) By beethoven's time, wigs were not of style anymore so he of course was natural.  Bach wore wigs but different of those of Mozart...because he was before!

Mozart's Wig was usually grey









Beethoven Natural;









Bach's Older style wig!;


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven said:


> Awesome site! It will be even better once all of it is done!
> 
> I, personally would be interested in a Beethoven website. I'm currently reading a Beethoven biography, and find it immensely interesting.


Who is the biography by? I bought one a while back but never got around to read it. It's by Lewis Lockwood and called Beethoven: The Music and the Life.


----------

